
A Look at the Flaws in the Chinese Economy - andrewl
https://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21739140-dinny-mcmahons-predictions-might-yet-prove-too-gloomy-compelling-look-flaws
======
moate
"Buy my book!"

~~~
moate
Sorry..."Buy HIS book!"

